# LIVE FEED FROM THE CyCLONE COASTER SWAP!



## bike (Nov 2, 2014)

Where is it!??!??!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sure would like to see pics of that Iver and what the asking price is. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 2, 2014)

I also posted these on another thread. The Colson line up, 20 of them!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2014)

John didn't break out the twin Cushion bikes? Looks like a nice turn out. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Nov 2, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> John didn't break out the twin Cushion bikes? Looks like a nice turn out. V/r Shawn





Looks like theres a black and white twin cushion with a commander stem pictured.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yea I could see it better on another post in a different thread. Also saw Marty's '36 Commander--bad a$$ bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually, that Commander is not Martys. I believe it was Johns. The three bikes on left in first pic are his, i think.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2014)

True, The 36 Commander is Johns. Very similar in condition to mine.
I was tempted to bring it out, thinking that it would be a pretty rare sight, to see two twin Commanders together, but I opted for the 41 Firestone Cruiser at the last minute.
The Iver Johnson Super Mobike, was there, and looks fantastic! The price was $6,500 which I thought was fair considering that bikes rarity and restoration costs.
Very tempting for sure.
A great day all the way around, and a big shout out to Frank, Bernard, Chris from the Pike and to Fordmike for the Colson Concept.
Thank You!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 2, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> True, The 36 Commander is Johns. Very similar in condition to mine.
> I was tempted to bring it out, thinking that it would be a pretty rare sight, to see two twin Commanders together, but I opted for the 41 Firestone Cruiser at the last minute.
> The Iver Johnson Super Mobike, was there, and looks fantastic! The price was $6,500 which I thought was fair considering that bikes rarity and restoration costs.
> Very tempting for sure.
> ...



Was a very good ride... the Colson I rode was a very nice and easy bike to ride.... Obi wancolsonobi could happen lol
Was a good turn out and seeing so many different styles of Colson made bikes was pretty cool


----------



## eddie bravo (Nov 2, 2014)

Quick Video of the Colson Line up

https://vimeo.com/110747455


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2014)

*Iver Photos*



Freqman1 said:


> Sure would like to see pics of that Iver and what the asking price is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 2, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 177283View attachment 177284View attachment 177285



Great bike. ..


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Great bike. ..




Yes that is a nice ride. I would love to own it.


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*Thanks from the snowbound NE!*

Sure hope to make at least one Coaster ride- they evidently ROCK!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for pics of the bike. I've tried PM, emailing, and texting the owner but never received any response. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2014)

A few additional pics. I took these when the swap was about half full.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Great turn out! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*Remarkable to me*

but our small (not talkin trex or MLAA but even so) east coast meets have NOTHING LIKE (cannot hold a candle to) the quantity of quality of stuff (parts,accys etc) that was there- so all you Cali folks who fantasize about how great it is "back east" should be grateful and break out the wallet when you see the stuff...

Seems at trex and copake it is larkin catfish and I (probably forgetting someone else) that bring quantity of quality and most people don't even look... other tables being more "mixed" with some GIANT spots full of JUNK that goes home with the vendor...


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 3, 2014)

bike said:


> but our small (not talkin trex or MLAA but even so) east coast meets have NOTHING LIKE (cannot hold a candle to) the quantity of quality of stuff (parts,accys etc) that was there- so all you Cali folks who fantasize about how great it is "back east" should be grateful and break out the wallet when you see the stuff...
> 
> Seems at trex and copake it is larkin catfish and I (probably forgetting someone else) that bring quantity of quality and most people don't even look... other tables being more "mixed" with some GIANT spots full of JUNK that goes home with the vendor...




I'm willing to bet that most of those nice bikes and parts came from the East Coast. I'm also willing to bet that like most swaps the majority of the higher priced stuff went unsold.


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*I bet they came from "back east"*



Bri-In-RI said:


> I'm willing to bet that most of those nice bikes and parts came from the East Coast. I'm also willing to bet that like most swaps the majority of the higher priced stuff went unsold.




When in cali WIsconsin is back east....

I see and buy a lot of quality from WI MN MI IL OH- none of which I consider east coast...(I buy a lot from all over including CA and WA used to be more from OR but Andy and crew seem to be out)

Yes most high dollar stuff goes unsold today- was not always that way- even when more was at the old meets it sold 10+ years ago.

I did a spring ML where I SOLD OUT -best show ever and I had some heavy iron-- Jerry Berg and Jerry Wiliamson were BUYING and I think Harry Ward was still there too, can't remember the year. 
(Does anyone remember what the first year for Grand Rapids was?)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 3, 2014)

*Great turnout again everyone .......*

*What a great day @ the CYCLONE COASTER 13th annual FREE Swapmeet - which was our largest yet ... GREAT WEATHER with sunny clears skies & 70 degree temps ... What a selection of stuff to buy too with TONS of prewar & postwar parts to be had ... The swaps are getting better & better as more people notice them with something for everyone showing up in every price range it seems ... you have to move fast though & get there EARLY like Joe B who was there @ 2:30am to secure his spot & grab the deals as they arrived ... NICE .. The PIKE Bar & Restaurant had to have one car towed out of the PIKE parking lot that someone had left behind in the strictly enforced NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot overnight rule .... 

Our many thanks goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the PIKE - for allowing us to have our CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeets in his parking lot & opening up early with a full breakfast & bar menu & the CYCLONE COASTER swap meet favorite world famous breakfast burrito which hits the spot every time ... 

I would also like to thank all of the CYCLONE COASTER family of riders for the support & making this another great CYCLONE COASTER FREE event that we will continue to do EVERY 6 months here at the PIKE ... 

The 13th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swap meet was followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Colson Collaboration ride @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse - where 20 Colson bicycles & their owners Collaborated as we rode down towards Belmont Shores & went down 2nd street on the shared green bicycle lane then down to Belmont Brewery rest stop where we stopped to take some Colson Collaboration group shots & enjoyed ice cream from Marko & Markos Treats bicycle ice cream cart - After admiring & collaborating the group headed over to the lighthouse before heading back for lunch ... 

Good times & a great day 

Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 3, 2014)

bike said:


> but our small (not talkin trex or MLAA but even so) east coast meets have NOTHING LIKE (cannot hold a candle to) the quantity of quality of stuff (parts,accys etc) that was there- so all you Cali folks who fantasize about how great it is "back east" should be grateful and break out the wallet when you see the stuff...
> 
> Seems at trex and copake it is larkin catfish and I (probably forgetting someone else) that bring quantity of quality and most people don't even look... other tables being more "mixed" with some GIANT spots full of JUNK that goes home with the vendor...




Ouch, I feel slighted although I hear what you're saying.

It's no surprise that with the vintage bicycle culture strong in CA that the swap meets are chock full of quality goods.... imported and/or recirculated, the resources are there now.
That said, I am fine where I'm at and by far have had more success with a shorter and direct line to pre-collector finds than having swap meet scores.
Untapped is where its at.

A lot of nice stuff for sure although skewed a bit by the bicycles there for the ride (and nfs).
Looks like a social scene as much as swapping.

I like that Vogue.
A lot.

Chris


----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2014)

*And*



scrubbinrims said:


> Ouch, I feel slighted although I hear what you're saying.
> 
> It's no surprise that with the vintage bicycle culture strong in CA that the swap meets are chock full of quality goods.... imported and/or recirculated, the resources are there now.
> That said, I am fine where I'm at and by far have had more success with a shorter and direct line to pre-collector finds than having swap meet scores.
> ...




Chirs!

(but he has a high good bike to good parts ratio- Catfish and I (seems to me) do not bring that many good bikes, and usually -I- bring 1 good one and then the stuff I need rid of. But I am really a bike parts and accessories collector/dealer/nut hence antiquebikePARTS.com and not antique bikes dot com ... I do not focus on bikes.)

I guess my main point is I talk to people all around the country and it seems they think the gettin is better where they are not, I am sayin it is your pimpin skills and motivation that find stuff, not location....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2014)

The vintage bike scene has always been strong in Southern California. I mean the whole concept of scavenging and collecting old Balloon Tire Bicycles was born here.
Guys were travelling from California to Chicago and beyond to dig through the trash outside the Schwinn factory clear back in the mid 70s.
Parts and bikes have been circulating around the country ever since.
Granted, the stuff was manufactured in the Midwest and Northeast, so it makes sense that the majority of it would be found there. Afterall, California was primarily an agricultural state when these things were made, so there wasn't much of a market for them then.
But, there sure is a market for them now.

As for the swap meets, everything is for sale. Even the bikes that were brought to ride afterwards. I had a couple of offers on the bike I brought, and I countered with what I would sell it for. Fortunately, Nobody pulled the trigger, and I got to experience why the Colson built Firestone is called the Cruiser. Man that thing cruises!

Im sure the meets in the East are the same way. Lots of fun getting to know fellow collectors and drooling over the bitchen stuff they brought. If you come home with a lighter load and a couple of choice acquisitions, then it was all good.
 People around here still reminisce about the days before the internet and digging through the barrels in Gertrudes yard.
 I'm sure, years from now, we will be talking about these days with the same reverence.
 Good stuff comes from many sources.


----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2014)

*Amen brother!*



cyclingday said:


> [...]
> Guys were travelling from California to Chicago and beyond to dig through the trash outside the Schwinn factory clear back in the mid 70s.[...]
> 
> 
> Good stuff comes from many sources.





 ONE OF THOSE GUYS Was Gertrude!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 4, 2014)

That is a barometer for how long you have been doing this! "If you knew Gertrude" i made it to her shop a couple of times myself.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 5, 2014)

Me too...many trips to her shops as she moved around the Newport area...


----------

